# Prilosec side effects



## 22388 (Feb 24, 2007)

I started taking prilosec about 3 weeks ago. It seems to be helping a little bit with the GERD. But I have noticed some tingling in my left foot and I have gained 4 pounds. I asked my doctor about side effects and she said that there was no documentation on that. But I have done some web searching and found that others had complained about similar issues. I was wondering if anyone here had experienced the same.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, I took it before and apart from it not working for me and causing a lil more D and a lil hair loss which was not noticeable by others, I haven't experienced other side effects. Just found this page online: http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/omepra_ad.htmAnd tremor and weight gain are mentioned in there, although the website also said that that's very rare (<1%) and that the drug is generally well tolerated. This of course doesn't exclude the possibility that someone could belong to the 1%. If this continues please call your pharmacist and discuss with them (a dr may not have that much info about a specific med readily available as a pharmacist does).Cherrie


----------



## gracelive (Feb 21, 2008)

I had this problem, with many others when taking aciphex, my Dr. said same thing so did my own research and found a web site askapatient.com and found that I was not alone and stopped immediately. I tried prilosec but it spaced me out. You might check this site if you havent already and put in the medicine name. It's for patients who have experienced adverse or positive effects.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have been using a flavonoid supplement for my cardio health called Provex CV that has kept me IBS-D and GERD free for almost 10 years.Mark


----------

